# PCOS Club



## HoneyWright

'All the PCOS ladies'

Hello

I am back after a few months TTC break and have seen that on this group there are a few clubs for different things like clomid and IVF. I wondered if there are enough PCOS ladies out there who are not at the IVF stage who wanted to join this thread so we can moan about metformin, weight loss, irregular cycles and any other problems you may be having?

My name is Sarah and I have been married and TTC for nearly 3 years now. Diagnosed with PCOS about a year ago and having some problems with treatment and my FS at the moment. Hoping to loose some weight and get back on the TTC train after a short break and get that elusive BFP soon.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi there Honeywright....my name is Katy, Im 27 & was diagnosed with polycysts in june. We have been ttc for just over a year. Im apparently ovulating ok thank god, having a HyCoSy 2moro to check my only tube ( had an ovary & tube removed when I was 2/3 days old as had cysts on). xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Katy

Sorry to hear you have PCOS but glad you have joined thr thread.

Hope the op goes OK tomorrow, do you have local or general for that?

I am 29 and counting down to the big 3.0. in December. Also a big christmas fan!!

So good that you are ovulating, i assume you are not on meds then?

Sarah


----------



## My bump

I have pcos was diagnosed 9 years ago. I have a lil on ewho is 2/12, took 8 months to concieve. I am now having really irregular periods, ovulating once every 3 months or so. 

I have a question, when I am ovulating it is becoming more and more painful every time! Yesterday I couldnt wee or lie down as the pain and swelling was really severe, really making me wince. Does anyone else have this? I had a scan around xmas time and everything seemed fine then. Do you think I should go back to docs or is it just old scar tissue on ovaries causing pain?

xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi My Bump

Great to 'meet' you, and from a selfish point of you view its great to know someone with a child already with PCOS.

I would go back to your GP hun, pain especially as it is getting worse should be checked out. I personally dont get pains but i know people with pcos do, but i just think if its getting worse it should be checked out.

Let us know how it goes.

Just watching xfactor.


----------



## Mrs R

Hello, what a good idea for us to have our own little corner to moan in lol

I'm 25 and have been ttc for 26 months. Was diagnosed with PCOS in January, although I've suspected it for years. Have done 5 rounds of clomid which I did not respond well to. Currently on no meds.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi Sarah.... well the big day has arrived for my HyCoSy!!! & to be honest part of me doesnt want it done....not because im worried about the procedure but im so nervous about if the tube is blocked/damaged.....i spose we will know either way in 5 hrs time...aggghhh! Apparently i have to take 2 paracetomol half an hr b4 i go in to have it done & im awake! Heard its more uncomfortable than painful...time will tell hey! No im not on any meds...have heard of some women that take clomid even when ovulating tho as it can help produce better quality eggs????...if my tube is clear today then i may ask about clomid when i see the specialist on October the 22nd. The fertility specialist in august said i was ovulating & that husband sperm results were not good so advised him to take multivitamins which he has been...he has been taking fertile aid 4 men...ive made him stop having hot baths...& he has been going to the gym most days to lose weight too.

Would like to add that i have a nearly 4 year old daughter....the doctors cant tell how long i have had the polycysts for, i dont know if its linked to the cyst on my left ovary that i had removed when i was 2/3 days old....would love to know tho as if i have had the polycysts for years & years & i managed to conceive my daughter after 6 mths then hopefully we can do it again!!

We will all get in there in the end i am sure...xxxxxxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs R said:


> Hello, what a good idea for us to have our own little corner to moan in lol
> 
> I'm 25 and have been ttc for 26 months. Was diagnosed with PCOS in January, although I've suspected it for years. Have done 5 rounds of clomid which I did not respond well to. Currently on no meds.

Hi Mrs R

Thanks for posting, sound slike we have been trying for about the same amount of time.

Sorry the clomid didnt work, although its good you managed to give it a try. Did it have a bad effect of just that you didnt get a BFP with it?

Sarah


----------



## HoneyWright

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi Sarah.... well the big day has arrived for my HyCoSy!!! & to be honest part of me doesnt want it done....not because im worried about the procedure but im so nervous about if the tube is blocked/damaged.....i spose we will know either way in 5 hrs time...aggghhh! Apparently i have to take 2 paracetomol half an hr b4 i go in to have it done & im awake! Heard its more uncomfortable than painful...time will tell hey! No im not on any meds...have heard of some women that take clomid even when ovulating tho as it can help produce better quality eggs????...if my tube is clear today then i may ask about clomid when i see the specialist on October the 22nd. The fertility specialist in august said i was ovulating & that husband sperm results were not good so advised him to take multivitamins which he has been...he has been taking fertile aid 4 men...ive made him stop having hot baths...& he has been going to the gym most days to lose weight too.
> 
> Would like to add that i have a nearly 4 year old daughter....the doctors cant tell how long i have had the polycysts for, i dont know if its linked to the cyst on my left ovary that i had removed when i was 2/3 days old....would love to know tho as if i have had the polycysts for years & years & i managed to conceive my daughter after 6 mths then hopefully we can do it again!!
> 
> We will all get in there in the end i am sure...xxxxxxx

Ohh Katy :hugs: for having the op today hope you are not feeling to tender, how did it go?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

went really well thank you....the tube was all clear & the dye went through easily :) my specialist is happy & im seeing her again on the 22nd oct to discuss next step. Not feeling too sore at all...the procedure was alot less painful than i imagined! xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Thats excellent news Katy, i also know of people who have got the ellusive BFP afterwards like it helped unblock something. Hope that hapens for you hun.


----------



## HoneyWright

In case you want a sparkler for your signature

https://img107.mytextgraphics.com/glittergraphictext/2009/09/28/28d08b4002367c96506133c86f7a0a01.gif


----------



## Mrs R

HoneyWright said:


> Mrs R said:
> 
> 
> Hello, what a good idea for us to have our own little corner to moan in lol
> 
> I'm 25 and have been ttc for 26 months. Was diagnosed with PCOS in January, although I've suspected it for years. Have done 5 rounds of clomid which I did not respond well to. Currently on no meds.
> 
> Hi Mrs R
> 
> Thanks for posting, sound slike we have been trying for about the same amount of time.
> 
> Sorry the clomid didnt work, although its good you managed to give it a try. Did it have a bad effect of just that you didnt get a BFP with it?
> 
> SarahClick to expand...

I didn't respond to the clomid so I didn't produce any follicles, even on the highest dose, complete with all the lovely side-effects!

I'm off to my consultant tomorrow to see what the next step is, I'm so nervous! We have a lot riding on this app. tomorrow...if it doesn't go well we're going down the IVF route...scary stuff :wacko:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi my name is Kim and I too have PCOS! I was dx'd with PCOS about 2 months ago. I am on 2000mgs of metformin and clomid 100mgs, this month. I am on CD 26. Hopefully I O'd this month, which I think I did. My DH has low morphology but that was after only one SA. I think we need another one in order for this to be proven true. Im in the 2WW, and plan to test on sunday!!! Wish us luck! Im praying for us all.


----------



## HoneyWright

[/QUOTE]

I didn't respond to the clomid so I didn't produce any follicles, even on the highest dose, complete with all the lovely side-effects!

I'm off to my consultant tomorrow to see what the next step is, I'm so nervous! We have a lot riding on this app. tomorrow...if it doesn't go well we're going down the IVF route...scary stuff :wacko:[/QUOTE]

How did it go Mrs R???


----------



## HoneyWright

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi my name is Kim and I too have PCOS! I was dx'd with PCOS about 2 months ago. I am on 2000mgs of metformin and clomid 100mgs, this month. I am on CD 26. Hopefully I O'd this month, which I think I did. My DH has low morphology but that was after only one SA. I think we need another one in order for this to be proven true. Im in the 2WW, and plan to test on sunday!!! Wish us luck! Im praying for us all.

Hun I love your profile pic, where are you from looks nice and sunny.

Clomid and metformin, hopes its the winning combination for you! I am on 1500mg metformin, hope they will agree to give me some clomid in the new year.

Fingers crossed for sunday hun, have you been ss?


----------



## My bump

Hi girls. Fantatic to see your op went well K!!! Honey, I think I may go to the docs, am going to see how this month goes and wait for af to come then go to see them. Thanks for your advice xxxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

good luck for today Honey Wright.....let us know how you get on xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Dancingkaty1 said:


> good luck for today Honey Wright.....let us know how you get on xx

Unfortunatley not me with the FS appointment today hun, I didnt quote the previous post properly!

How are you today?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

im good thank you.....dont seem to have any problems 'down there' with the hycosy procedure being done.....not sore or anything so looking 4ward to next week when im ovulating so we can get ttc again!!! Feel bit more positive this mth dont know why....but then i start to think its nearly christmas...i soooo would like a BFP for christmas!!! How are you? xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Dancingkaty1 said:


> im good thank you.....dont seem to have any problems 'down there' with the hycosy procedure being done.....not sore or anything so looking 4ward to next week when im ovulating so we can get ttc again!!! Feel bit more positive this mth dont know why....but then i start to think its nearly christmas...i soooo would like a BFP for christmas!!! How are you? xx

I always start imagining a christmas BFP at this time of year, its also my 30th in December so what a birthday present!!!

Glad you have the PMA back hun, just what you need for next week.

I brought a new personal trainer game for the wii and done it for the first time yesterday, my muscles kill today!!


----------



## Thradia

Hey everyone, I thought I'd join you over here. 

I'm 27 years old...was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 13. We just started actively trying this month!

I'm not on any meds right now and it seems that I ovulated this month, so hopefully that's a good sign. I do have a prescription for Metformin, but it does bad things to my body so I have a hard time taking it. 

I'm hoping to get lucky and get a BPF for Christmas! :)


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Thradia

Welcome to the PCOS thread, and congrats or starting TTC. I hope your stay is short and sweet for all the right reasons, ovulating on your own is great!!

Sarah


----------



## Mrs G

Hey Sarah, just stoppin by with :hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> Hey Sarah, just stoppin by with :hugs:

awww right back at you hun x2 :hugs::hugs: How are the embies doing, making themselves comfy for 9 months i hope!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Honeywright- I live in Mississippi but I was in Ohio for a wedding on that pic and by the way thank you. Yes I have been SS-sore bb's in the evening and some days (but worse at night), crampy tummy on and off. DH doesnt want me to test. Im like huh???? He just says just see how long you can go without AF????? Im said no way. Im going to test tonite and on sunday lol. I just dont know if I want to do another month of this. Its gets harder and harder. It has been since march that we have tried to get BFP.


----------



## HoneyWright

mrskcbrown said:


> Honeywright- I live in Mississippi but I was in Ohio for a wedding on that pic and by the way thank you. Yes I have been SS-sore bb's in the evening and some days (but worse at night), crampy tummy on and off. DH doesnt want me to test. Im like huh???? He just says just see how long you can go without AF????? Im said no way. Im going to test tonite and on sunday lol. I just dont know if I want to do another month of this. Its gets harder and harder. It has been since march that we have tried to get BFP.

Everything crossed for you hun, are you going to hold out till sunday to test? SS all looking very positive:happydance:

I have never been to mississippi but I was in Alabama recently which i thought was lovely.


----------



## Jasmine79

hi everyone, can I join this thread. I have had conflicting diagnosis's from various doctors with one saying I have pcos and 2 saying that I dont have pcos but have a hormone imbalance. so I have irregular cycles and we have been trying for almost 3 years. Its been a sad journey.
:(


----------



## beauty

Hey girls
Can i join the thread, i got told i have pcos in June time after ultrasound scan and blood test, I have pretty long cycles and on no meds at moment.. Having the HSG scan done in about two weeks before gyno will give me and meds.. Hoping to start clomid and metroformin, no idea if ovulate or not to be honest :(

I been ttc now for 10 cycles over 13 months.. 
I am 27 and really wanting to get that BFP before xmas, i really didnt think i be here after so long of ttc :(

I cant believe so many ladies have pcos and have babies no problem my gyno said my pcos is mild yet, my cycles are so irregular being cd35 to cd55 normally.. this is really affecting me ttc as i have no clue when to bed.. 

Has any one else have symtons of pcos as only thing i really have is irregular cycles

xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Beauty- Did they run blood work and vaginal ultrasound to look at your ovaries? That seems odd that your cycle is so far apart like that. The HSG will hopefully come out fine and what the metformin will do is make your ovaries sensitive so much so that it is suppose to assist in making you ovulate. I know how difficult this is for you. Im praying for you!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Jasmine79 said:


> hi everyone, can I join this thread. I have had conflicting diagnosis's from various doctors with one saying I have pcos and 2 saying that I dont have pcos but have a hormone imbalance. so I have irregular cycles and we have been trying for almost 3 years. Its been a sad journey.
> :(

Thanks for joining the thread Jasmine. I know what you mean about a sad journey hun. I must admit I say I have PCOS but I have never had anything more than 21 day bloods as the FS refused further tests. 

IS PCOS not partyly a hormonal imbalance? Can you be refered to a hormonal specialist, I saw them talking about them on a programme recently and thought about looking into that.


----------



## HoneyWright

beauty said:


> Hey girls
> Can i join the thread, i got told i have pcos in June time after ultrasound scan and blood test, I have pretty long cycles and on no meds at moment.. Having the HSG scan done in about two weeks before gyno will give me and meds.. Hoping to start clomid and metroformin, no idea if ovulate or not to be honest :(
> 
> I been ttc now for 10 cycles over 13 months..
> I am 27 and really wanting to get that BFP before xmas, i really didnt think i be here after so long of ttc :(
> 
> I cant believe so many ladies have pcos and have babies no problem my gyno said my pcos is mild yet, my cycles are so irregular being cd35 to cd55 normally.. this is really affecting me ttc as i have no clue when to bed..
> 
> Has any one else have symtons of pcos as only thing i really have is irregular cycles
> 
> xxxx

Hi Beauty

I totally understand your situation. We have been trying since July 2007 and when we started I had a regular 30 day cycle and I had most of my life. After 6 months of trying i started to skip the odd persio and then they started being all over the place, 30, 60, 26, 55 it was mad. My PCOS comes with a weight problem and so i started a low Gi diet and they seemed to settle down a bit but stuck at 38 days. When I started the metformin they went down to 32 days. 

It all got a bit much for earlier this year and we took a 6 month break which we are just coming out of. during those 6 months I have only had AF twice, but started the metformin a week ago and AF is showing signs today.

So yes, i do have similar signs to you and hopefully you will be see a difference once you start some meds.

Welcome to the thread.

Sarah


----------



## Lisa1

Hi Guys sorry for butting in on this thread but I was reading a local paper today on how diet can help defeat polycystic ovarian syndrom.

Im sure you have all read everything ever written before so please forgive me if this is rubbish www.dietcare-pcos.com/forum


----------



## HoneyWright

Lisa1 said:


> Hi Guys sorry for butting in on this thread but I was reading a local paper today on how diet can help defeat polycystic ovarian syndrom.
> 
> Im sure you have all read everything ever written before so please forgive me if this is rubbish www.dietcare-pcos.com/forum

Thanks Lisa :thumbup:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...just checking all us pcos ladies are ok??? hope so! :) Im very excited as thurs i should be ovulating so hoping this week is lucky 4 me....ive told hubby to be home early tonight lol! xx


----------



## mortikina

Hello everyone, can i please join this thread?

I was diagnosed in 1999. DP and I have been ttc for a couple of years now. We've been under the fertility clinic since July and we've had all the tests done now. DP's swimmers are great :happydance: but I have multiple cysts, dont ovulate etc. Not seen AF since April.

I've just had a lap & dye, my tubes are clear and some adhesions removed. Back to the consultant in November when, fingers crossed, I'll be given Clomid.

This TTC journey isnt an altogether pleasant one and its nice to be able to talk (albeit virtually!) to others in the same boat 

look forward to getting to know you xx


----------



## beauty

mrskcbrown said:


> Beauty- Did they run blood work and vaginal ultrasound to look at your ovaries? That seems odd that your cycle is so far apart like that. The HSG will hopefully come out fine and what the metformin will do is make your ovaries sensitive so much so that it is suppose to assist in making you ovulate. I know how difficult this is for you. Im praying for you!!

Yep i have pcos, so my periods are everywhere!! I had a ultrasound done which confirmed pcos and all the blood work done too which confirmed it!!

Gyno said its mild yet my periods are rubbish so it seems to be affecting them more than any other pcos symtons which i dont have!!

I have my hsg next week, but bloody AF hasnt shown and worried it will just before the scan and they wont do it!! I been waiting 3 months for this hsg scan!!
I dont want them to cancel it!!
xxxx


----------



## HoneyWright

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi...just checking all us pcos ladies are ok??? hope so! :) Im very excited as thurs i should be ovulating so hoping this week is lucky 4 me....ive told hubby to be home early tonight lol! xx

:thumbup:at being home early Katy! Im am still waiting for AF to turn up, have had brown cm on and off for a week, red spotting for a few days and the pains started today. Havent had AF in 2 months but going back on the metformin seems to have started something.

What are your :sex: plans, every other day??


----------



## HoneyWright

mortikina said:


> Hello everyone, can i please join this thread?
> 
> I was diagnosed in 1999. DP and I have been ttc for a couple of years now. We've been under the fertility clinic since July and we've had all the tests done now. DP's swimmers are great :happydance: but I have multiple cysts, dont ovulate etc. Not seen AF since April.
> 
> I've just had a lap & dye, my tubes are clear and some adhesions removed. Back to the consultant in November when, fingers crossed, I'll be given Clomid.
> 
> This TTC journey isnt an altogether pleasant one and its nice to be able to talk (albeit virtually!) to others in the same boat
> 
> look forward to getting to know you xx

Hi Mortinkina

Welcome to the PCOS Club, and sorry to hear you need to join us!!

Its good that you are getting some treatment and happy :spermy:

Anything else they can give you to regulate AF, have you tried AC?

Sarah


----------



## Dancingkaty1

HoneyWright how annoying for you to not have a AF for 2 mths! I spose in a way i am lucky to have 'normal' & 'regular' periods...but that kinda makes it harder 4 me to understand that i have polycysts.....i am to be honest confused by it! FS doesnt seem bothered by the fact i have them....she says i am ov fine...how can she know this 4 sure if ive only had bloodtests twice this year? knowing my luck they were the only 2 mths i did ov!!! Glad u will have ur meds soon & hopefully that will regulate ur periods. Must be so hard not knowing when AF is coming for sure & roughly when u r ov...do you do OPK's??

We DTD sun morning & last night ( mon night).....its difficult...i dont want to do it too often as husband sperm is low count & motility as we have been advised every 2-3 days...but then im scared i will miss the 'right' crucial time!! def want to DTD thurs as thats when i should get my LH surge ( havnt done opks since jue...but from jan-june they showed my LH was on day 19 every mth) thurs will be day 19. Do you think we should DTD in the morning too?? have heard the days leading up to ov are very important so the sperm are ready & waiting if you know what i mean!! lol...

god ive really waffled on so sorry ....just have waited 4 this week 4 what seems like ages & want it to go right this mth...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beauty

I am confused being told i have mild pcos when i have periods that are range from cd35 to cd60?? How is that mild pcos??
So annoying!!
xx


----------



## debmonks

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 1998 and was given metformin - which was just the worst thing in the world - and told to lose weight to reduce symptoms - which i would do if just looking at food didnt make me gain weight. Well now i am TTC but my cycle is close to non existant. I have a gynae appointment on Thursday and am a little nervous - not sure what to expect.. also have joined weight watchers and lost 4ib in my first week so feeling really positive. have given up on the metformin as it just makes me to ill.


----------



## beauty

I am trying so hard to loose weight and have lost about 10lbs but that has taken me months.. any idea on how to boost the weight loss??

Trying to loose another 7lbs in two weeks, but its so hard, i mean i am hardly eating anything naughty and eating my fruit and really watching my carb intake!!
xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Dancingkaty1 said:


> HoneyWright how annoying for you to not have a AF for 2 mths! I spose in a way i am lucky to have 'normal' & 'regular' periods...but that kinda makes it harder 4 me to understand that i have polycysts.....i am to be honest confused by it! FS doesnt seem bothered by the fact i have them....she says i am ov fine...how can she know this 4 sure if ive only had bloodtests twice this year? knowing my luck they were the only 2 mths i did ov!!! Glad u will have ur meds soon & hopefully that will regulate ur periods. Must be so hard not knowing when AF is coming for sure & roughly when u r ov...do you do OPK's??
> 
> We DTD sun morning & last night ( mon night).....its difficult...i dont want to do it too often as husband sperm is low count & motility as we have been advised every 2-3 days...but then im scared i will miss the 'right' crucial time!! def want to DTD thurs as thats when i should get my LH surge ( havnt done opks since jue...but from jan-june they showed my LH was on day 19 every mth) thurs will be day 19. Do you think we should DTD in the morning too?? have heard the days leading up to ov are very important so the sperm are ready & waiting if you know what i mean!! lol...
> 
> god ive really waffled on so sorry ....just have waited 4 this week 4 what seems like ages & want it to go right this mth...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Hun

Its been damn near impossible to pinpoint ov and opks dont work with me either as they track LH and that can work fine for someone with pcos but its the ov bit that doesnt happen (i assume thos would not effect you though).

You can ov anywhere between 1-3 days after you get the lh surge so i wonder whether day 18 and 21 would be best for you??

Sarah


----------



## HoneyWright

beauty said:


> I am trying so hard to loose weight and have lost about 10lbs but that has taken me months.. any idea on how to boost the weight loss??
> 
> Trying to loose another 7lbs in two weeks, but its so hard, i mean i am hardly eating anything naughty and eating my fruit and really watching my carb intake!!
> xx

Are you on metformin beauty?


----------



## beauty

Not on anything at the mo, got hsg next week and hoping to start clomid and metroformin then!!

Is met good for helping loose some weight with pcos as well as regulating cycles cause mine are just a joke, and really starting to get me down!!
xx


----------



## HoneyWright

beauty said:


> Not on anything at the mo, got hsg next week and hoping to start clomid and metroformin then!!
> 
> Is met good for helping loose some weight with pcos as well as regulating cycles cause mine are just a joke, and really starting to get me down!!
> xx

Yes Metformin is really good for loosing weight (obviously not everyone responds well). Its actually a diabetic drug but it helps regulate blood sugar which is the main thing that effects cycles with people with PCOS, with PCOS you cant regulate your own blood sugar. Because of that it is proven that loosing weight is harder with PCOS. The met helps regulate the blood sugar which helps you feel less hungry all the time and helps the weight come off. Also regulating your blood sugar helps regulate your hormones and your body understand it should be ovulating therefore regulating your cycles.

Bit of a waffle and also best case scenario but many people get pregnant on Met alone. I had to ask for it as the FS refused to give me anything due to my weight, but I would definatley advise you to try it.


----------



## beauty

Thanks huni,
The gyno said she wud run met and maybe clomid side by side so really gonna push for that at my next appointment, i am really struggling loosing the weight, i am not too much over weight prob around a stone however i have already lost 10lbs but that has been over a good few months as its really taking some time to shift!!

I have a pcos diet book and been eating wholegrain and whole wheat as it advises, watched my carb in take and been eating fruit however i must admit its still not shifting as well as it should be.. 

When i was on bc when i went on a diet it was easy however since stoppin bc its so hard to shift and it has to be down surley to the pcos!!

If you loose weight, would this help cycles?? Only like i said im not over over weight maybe a stone and still my cycles are up the wall, considering the gyno said i have mild pcos it seems to affect my cycles more than any other symtons of pcos which i dont have..
xxxx


----------



## HoneyWright

beauty said:


> Thanks huni,
> The gyno said she wud run met and maybe clomid side by side so really gonna push for that at my next appointment, i am really struggling loosing the weight, i am not too much over weight prob around a stone however i have already lost 10lbs but that has been over a good few months as its really taking some time to shift!!
> 
> I have a pcos diet book and been eating wholegrain and whole wheat as it advises, watched my carb in take and been eating fruit however i must admit its still not shifting as well as it should be..
> 
> When i was on bc when i went on a diet it was easy however since stoppin bc its so hard to shift and it has to be down surley to the pcos!!
> 
> If you loose weight, would this help cycles?? Only like i said im not over over weight maybe a stone and still my cycles are up the wall, considering the gyno said i have mild pcos it seems to affect my cycles more than any other symtons of pcos which i dont have..
> xxxx

Hi Hun

No it wont just be the weight effecting your cycles, many women of a normal size (which you sound to be) have PCOS and have irregular cycles and many overweight women who have PCOS have normal cycles. Its a bit of a lottery really! If loosing the weight has not had any effect on your cycles i would assume you need drugs to help. I lost aboout 7lbs last year without drugs and my cycles got a lot better, not perfect but better.

Combination of met and clomid seems to be a winner, so fingers crossed xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

I got AF this this morning. Im not really upset about getting it and Ill tell you why. This was my first month on clomid + metformin. Prior to this I never got AF without being induced with Provera. So getting this cycle on my own means 2 things, a) the medication metformin is working and b) I ovulated!! I also know more accurately my cycle length. Yeah its a bummer that Im not BFP but a July baby is all good to me. Besides my fertile window is from 19-26, and that isnt that far away! 

I said all that to say, God has given me another chance and I aint mad about it!


----------



## beauty

mrskcbrown said:


> I got AF this this morning. Im not really upset about getting it and Ill tell you why. This was my first month on clomid + metformin. Prior to this I never got AF without being induced with Provera. So getting this cycle on my own means 2 things, a) the medication metformin is working and b) I ovulated!! I also know more accurately my cycle length. Yeah its a bummer that Im not BFP but a July baby is all good to me. Besides my fertile window is from 19-26, and that isnt that far away!
> 
> I said all that to say, God has given me another chance and I aint mad about it!

Arh huni i hope next cycles brings your that BFP!!
What have your cycles been on the clomid and met?? Just asking really as hoping to run the two together after my consultant appointment in about 2 weeks.. gotta do HSG before being given any meds which is next week and then back to see consultant week after to hopefully get some medication and the ball rolling..

Just my cycles vary so much i am hoping the met and clomid will help to sort them out and make me ovulate!!
xx


----------



## heatleybump

*Hi all i am new to this forum i was diagnosed with pcos when i was 18 as i had never had a period , i was put on the pill which didnt do anything for me, we wasnt too concerned as i wasnt in a relationship. I had my first unaided period when i was 21 and had 2 more after but then they stopped a year later i had another period and it was extremely heavy but that was it then i met my fiancee and we have been ttc for 14 months now and nothign has happened so i am seeing a gyneacologist who first gave me northisterone to see if my body was able to bring on a period which it did, then they put me on this 2 months after and a round of 50mg clomid which i was meant to have a blood test on the 21st day of my cycle but i was away on hol so couldnt have it done anyway a month ago i went to see my gyneacologist and he didnt want to keep me on it and wanted to rule out my partners sperm which 2 weeks ago we went for the results and they where positive 79 million in one count and 53 percent rapid swimming sperm.. so hes ruled out and im now back on northisterone to bring on a bleed which should happen next week then on day 2 of the bleed through to 6 i am taking 50mg clomid again to see if i ovulate!!!! i hope so im so fed up now feel like such a big failure! im also startign a diet today as i need to loose some weight as ive been advised by the gyneacologist so thats an added stress x x x x sorry to go on and on.... xxxxxx*


----------



## Dancingkaty1

heatleybump wow ur Dh sperm has fab results!!!! my Dh has 17 million :( Im hoping that my specialist will put me on clomid..seeing her on the 22nd...im due on i think the 21st or 22nd so hoping i wont even need to see her....had a hycosy a week & a half ago & should be ov today...please let this be my mth :)

xx


----------



## beauty

I been ttc for 13months now, having periods but just so irregular ones!! My Oh had SA test few months ago and it was ok, but bit below average.. he had to do another this week, so hoping when she the consultant in 2 weeks its improved and they will push me on clomid to help me ovulate!!

i dont want them turning round saying my partner needs help etc as i have pcos and surley that isnt helping even if his SA tests are lower than average?? 
I mean you think they would need to help us both wouldnt they? Got to ovulate to get pregnant, just dont want her throwing me out of the consultation room saying she cant do anything.. cause surley with irregular periods they gotta do something!!

Even try me on clomid for few months xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

beauty said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I got AF this this morning. Im not really upset about getting it and Ill tell you why. This was my first month on clomid + metformin. Prior to this I never got AF without being induced with Provera. So getting this cycle on my own means 2 things, a) the medication metformin is working and b) I ovulated!! I also know more accurately my cycle length. Yeah its a bummer that Im not BFP but a July baby is all good to me. Besides my fertile window is from 19-26, and that isnt that far away!
> 
> I said all that to say, God has given me another chance and I aint mad about it!
> 
> Arh huni i hope next cycles brings your that BFP!!
> What have your cycles been on the clomid and met?? Just asking really as hoping to run the two together after my consultant appointment in about 2 weeks.. gotta do HSG before being given any meds which is next week and then back to see consultant week after to hopefully get some medication and the ball rolling..
> 
> Just my cycles vary so much i am hoping the met and clomid will help to sort them out and make me ovulate!!
> xxClick to expand...

Prior to metformin, my cycles would be about every 3-7 months! The clomid didnt really work that well for me by itself. Sometimes I would O and sometimes I wouldnt. It was frustrating until I was diagnosed with PCOS. I think the 2 work best together and are more successful from what I read and hear. Now my cycle is 34 days, so I can more accurately pin point ovulation. I would say give it a go. I think it will help you!:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

beauty said:


> I been ttc for 13months now, having periods but just so irregular ones!! My Oh had SA test few months ago and it was ok, but bit below average.. he had to do another this week, so hoping when she the consultant in 2 weeks its improved and they will push me on clomid to help me ovulate!!
> 
> i dont want them turning round saying my partner needs help etc as i have pcos and surley that isnt helping even if his SA tests are lower than average??
> I mean you think they would need to help us both wouldnt they? Got to ovulate to get pregnant, just dont want her throwing me out of the consultation room saying she cant do anything.. cause surley with irregular periods they gotta do something!!
> 
> Even try me on clomid for few months xx

By the way my DH has sperm issues as well but his was diagnosed on only one SA. I think we need another one to be more accurate. My DR said MY DH morphology is low. SO that means that some of the shapes of his sperms are funny. Anywho, Ive read where women have gotten pregnant with male factor so I know it can happen. Plus we trust God and he will give us the desires of our hearts. I think regulating my ovulation is the key really.


----------



## heatleybump

*i hope they can do something for you beauty!!!! my partner has 2 children to a previous relationship so if his were low they said they couldnt do anything, but if u and your partner dont have any children i have forgotten what the treatments called to improve sperm production.......
Either way theres always soemthing that will help, i am overweight so hopefully loosing weight may help me conceive quicker as my mum an sister have no problems with periods just me! its not a nice thign to go through and today has been a horribble day for me i just wanna scream cry an shout everythign is irritating me its my hormones im guessing as i should have af next week brought on by these northisterone!!!  

xxxxxxxx*


----------



## heatleybump

*Also i had very bad side effects off metformin i know it sounds awfull but i had extremely smelly wind all of the time and it was unpleasent plus constant tummy ache and diarrohea so its not for everyone! im just on the clomid now xxx*


----------



## heatleybump

Dancingkaty1 said:


> heatleybump wow ur Dh sperm has fab results!!!! my Dh has 17 million :( Im hoping that my specialist will put me on clomid..seeing her on the 22nd...im due on i think the 21st or 22nd so hoping i wont even need to see her....had a hycosy a week & a half ago & should be ov today...please let this be my mth :)
> 
> xx

 i hope this is your month too!!! :) x x x x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yeah metformin can be hard on the tummy but once your body gets use to it, it should no longer be an issue. My dr prescribed me 2000mgs but you have to take them gradually. You cannot start taking 4 pills at one time. I take 2 at night and 2 in the morning. Also when you take metformin+clomid the odds of conceiving within 3 months are greater. Clomid alone did nothing for me. My levels were like .9 or something, now they are way up!


----------



## heatleybump

*hi all having a bad day today, found out my freinds pregnant i knwo its selfish but im so jealous  xxxxx*


----------



## acbieri91904

Hi all!! I intro'd myself in the newbie section. I haven't been fully diagnosed yet but I went to the health department last month on the 22nd and the nutritionist basically said I have all the symptoms I would go 6-9 months without a period then i'd have it regular for a few months then go without it then I started back in June and bled for 3 months. Thats when I went to the health department. My iron was low where I lost so much blood. She put me on BC and gave me a 3 month supply i'll be on my last week starting sunday i'm still spotting now but its nothing near like I was doing. I have done all the research on PCOS and I pretty much know I have it. I've made an appointment for November 5th I finally just got insurance at my work and i'm going to see a nutritionist at a gynecologist office. I really hope I can get the help I need. My husband has a daughter from a previous relationship and I don't think he has a problem. September 19th was our 5th wedding anniversary and we've never used protection and i've not gotten pregnant so I guess that's long enough to say i've tried and need help. I'm hoping to do the metformin and clomid. I basically hope I ask all the right questions and all the right things for them to start helping me asap!! Sorry such a LONG paragraph but i know you guys will be here for support!!


----------



## acbieri91904

heatleybump said:


> *hi all having a bad day today, found out my freinds pregnant i knwo its selfish but im so jealous  xxxxx*

I know exactly how you feel.......my niece got pregnant before me and her son just turned 2.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

heatleybump said:


> *hi all having a bad day today, found out my freinds pregnant i knwo its selfish but im so jealous  xxxxx*

i know its so hard when things like this happens.....my step sis only started ttc in april as she was geeting married in may...she conceived on her honeymoon. We have been ttc for 13 mths now..im currently in the dreaded 2ww......had a good cry sat morning at 4am! couldnt sleep as knew my sister who is ttc too was due on the fri...i was laying there and kept imaging a phone call to say she had done a test and was preg....sounds awful now i know, i shouldnt feel like this, she is my sister and i should be happy when she tells me she is preg but i just kinda feel that she only started ttc in april ( 7 mths after we started ttc!!) and she goes out drinking alot & even does drugs when she goes to those festivals & stuff, i feel like we deserve to be preg b4 her.....is that awful of me???? we dont go out drinking.....im taking folic acid everyday, DH doesnt have baths anymore and is taking fertileaid 4 men. She txt me yesterday saying she had come on fri...i was happy as i just couldnt cope with her being preg at the mo, not with us seeing the specialist again in 10 days time....


----------



## cherry22

hi everyone on here! just wanted to introduce mmyself! my name is sammi and i have pcos (the baine of my life), been ttc for nearley 4 years and lost 3 babies so far. so im awaiting results. just wanted to know if enyone has sadley had recurrent mc and how you all do to keep trying every month iv the low gi diet is good but at the mo i cant get my head sorted enough to stick to it! and does enyone ask the same question i ask myself every day, WHY ME? xx


----------



## waiting4lil1

Hey Everyone!! I am 28 years old and doctors say I have suspected PCOS. I will find out on the end of this month for sure if that is what I have. I am so nervous how it will affect me getting pregnant again. I was pregnant once before, a year ago, but it ended in m/c in about the 2nd month.


----------



## mrskcbrown

waiting4lil1 said:


> Hey Everyone!! I am 28 years old and doctors say I have suspected PCOS. I will find out on the end of this month for sure if that is what I have. I am so nervous how it will affect me getting pregnant again. I was pregnant once before, a year ago, but it ended in m/c in about the 2nd month.

You will be able to get pregnant! There are so many treatments out here for us now!! Im TTCing #2. I suspect that I have had PCOS since I was a teen but I have just been diagnosed at the age of 34 and a few months ago. I am on clomid and metformin and so far so good. Im now ovulating and having cycles on my own which really helps to pin point conception. So dont lose hope. There is nothing too hard for God!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting4lil1

MrsKCBrown...thank you for your encouraging words!! Very sweet of you. Are you here in America? And btw I am going for an ultrasound on the 15th of this month so they can determine if I do have pcos or not. How are you liking Metaformin...they mentioned to me that I might be prescribed that. I am leary of taking prescrip meds. I like to do things the natural way but i'm so desperate for a baby I just might give in this time! :winkwink:


----------



## waiting4lil1

HeatleyBump its normal to feel jealous! Both of my best friends conceived in their first month of trying!!! So not fair!!! I was sooo jealous I had to fake smile and pretend I was happy when all I wanted to do was crawl in a hole and cry....I don't think they understand either.


----------



## RON&REG

Dancingkaty1 said:


> HoneyWright how annoying for you to not have a AF for 2 mths! I spose in a way i am lucky to have 'normal' & 'regular' periods...but that kinda makes it harder 4 me to understand that i have polycysts.....i am to be honest confused by it! FS doesnt seem bothered by the fact i have them....she says i am ov fine...how can she know this 4 sure if ive only had bloodtests twice this year? knowing my luck they were the only 2 mths i did ov!!! Glad u will have ur meds soon & hopefully that will regulate ur periods. Must be so hard not knowing when AF is coming for sure & roughly when u r ov...do you do OPK's??
> 
> We DTD sun morning & last night ( mon night).....its difficult...i dont want to do it too often as husband sperm is low count & motility as we have been advised every 2-3 days...but then im scared i will miss the 'right' crucial time!! def want to DTD thurs as thats when i should get my LH surge ( havnt done opks since jue...but from jan-june they showed my LH was on day 19 every mth) thurs will be day 19. Do you think we should DTD in the morning too?? have heard the days leading up to ov are very important so the sperm are ready & waiting if you know what i mean!! lol...
> 
> god ive really waffled on so sorry ....just have waited 4 this week 4 what seems like ages & want it to go right this mth...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi, I also have regular AF and no obvious other symptoms appart from occasional spotty skin a week before AF and a little over weight, I have Ov for the last 2 months as have been charting BBT, and Temps have elevated, then dropped back down before AF. Diagnosed PCOS 3 Years ago, had 3 IUI's with Metformin & Clomid all failed. Husband has low Count & poor mobility etc, was recommended ICSI but too scared that it will still fail. Still trying the natural way, going to give it 6 mnths then decide on Ivf option. Have been DTD every other day for the low count etc, AF due tomorrow getting the usual feelings feeling down today and exhausted with hoping for good news that never seems to come. Hope this time your one of the lucky ones.
xxxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

RON®3294211 said:

> Dancingkaty1 said:
> 
> 
> HoneyWright how annoying for you to not have a AF for 2 mths! I spose in a way i am lucky to have 'normal' & 'regular' periods...but that kinda makes it harder 4 me to understand that i have polycysts.....i am to be honest confused by it! FS doesnt seem bothered by the fact i have them....she says i am ov fine...how can she know this 4 sure if ive only had bloodtests twice this year? knowing my luck they were the only 2 mths i did ov!!! Glad u will have ur meds soon & hopefully that will regulate ur periods. Must be so hard not knowing when AF is coming for sure & roughly when u r ov...do you do OPK's??
> 
> We DTD sun morning & last night ( mon night).....its difficult...i dont want to do it too often as husband sperm is low count & motility as we have been advised every 2-3 days...but then im scared i will miss the 'right' crucial time!! def want to DTD thurs as thats when i should get my LH surge ( havnt done opks since jue...but from jan-june they showed my LH was on day 19 every mth) thurs will be day 19. Do you think we should DTD in the morning too?? have heard the days leading up to ov are very important so the sperm are ready & waiting if you know what i mean!! lol...
> 
> god ive really waffled on so sorry ....just have waited 4 this week 4 what seems like ages & want it to go right this mth...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi, I also have regular AF and no obvious other symptoms appart from occasional spotty skin a week before AF and a little over weight, I have Ov for the last 2 months as have been charting BBT, and Temps have elevated, then dropped back down before AF. Diagnosed PCOS 3 Years ago, had 3 IUI's with Metformin & Clomid all failed. Husband has low Count & poor mobility etc, was recommended ICSI but too scared that it will still fail. Still trying the natural way, going to give it 6 mnths then decide on Ivf option. Have been DTD every other day for the low count etc, AF due tomorrow getting the usual feelings feeling down today and exhausted with hoping for good news that never seems to come. Hope this time your one of the lucky ones.
> xxxxClick to expand...

hi RON&REG.....so sorry to hear your iui's failed.....are you allowed more attempts??? hope u dont mind me asking what the procedure is for this? i know they use the catheter to put the sperm inside ur uterus but how do they know when to do it? does the motility have to be normal for this? my husband has just got his 2nd sperm test results back...was 17million, now 21 million, was i think 40% motility now 60% is that good???

Wea re seeing our specialist next thurs...due on the day b4 so im hoping i wont even need to see her but i bet i do...with every mth that passes i just cant imagine ever being preg again :( We have to try & stay positive tho...you never know your AF may not show tomorrow..or at all !! :) my fingers are crossed 4 u....u have been through so much & you deserve to be pregnant now xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

waiting4lil1 said:


> MrsKCBrown...thank you for your encouraging words!! Very sweet of you. Are you here in America? And btw I am going for an ultrasound on the 15th of this month so they can determine if I do have pcos or not. How are you liking Metaformin...they mentioned to me that I might be prescribed that. I am leary of taking prescrip meds. I like to do things the natural way but i'm so desperate for a baby I just might give in this time! :winkwink:

Yes Im here in America. I live in Mississippi. The metformin initially was very harsh on my stomach. TMI, but it makes you poop a lot at first. Then once your body gets use to it, its almost unnoticeable. I am suppose to take 4 pills a day but I only take 2, as I cant stand the side effects. I know 2 most be working because I got a cycle on my own this past september. Now my DH has some morphology issues but Im not claiming that. I believe in my heart he is fine and we will conceive on our own. Its hard to stay positive but I just put my trust in God. I think if he knows the desires of our hearts and our motive for that desire, he will bless us.:dance::dance:


----------



## RON&REG

Dancingkaty1 said:


> RON®3294211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancingkaty1 said:
> 
> 
> HoneyWright how annoying for you to not have a AF for 2 mths! I spose in a way i am lucky to have 'normal' & 'regular' periods...but that kinda makes it harder 4 me to understand that i have polycysts.....i am to be honest confused by it! FS doesnt seem bothered by the fact i have them....she says i am ov fine...how can she know this 4 sure if ive only had bloodtests twice this year? knowing my luck they were the only 2 mths i did ov!!! Glad u will have ur meds soon & hopefully that will regulate ur periods. Must be so hard not knowing when AF is coming for sure & roughly when u r ov...do you do OPK's??
> 
> We DTD sun morning & last night ( mon night).....its difficult...i dont want to do it too often as husband sperm is low count & motility as we have been advised every 2-3 days...but then im scared i will miss the 'right' crucial time!! def want to DTD thurs as thats when i should get my LH surge ( havnt done opks since jue...but from jan-june they showed my LH was on day 19 every mth) thurs will be day 19. Do you think we should DTD in the morning too?? have heard the days leading up to ov are very important so the sperm are ready & waiting if you know what i mean!! lol...
> 
> god ive really waffled on so sorry ....just have waited 4 this week 4 what seems like ages & want it to go right this mth...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi, I also have regular AF and no obvious other symptoms appart from occasional spotty skin a week before AF and a little over weight, I have Ov for the last 2 months as have been charting BBT, and Temps have elevated, then dropped back down before AF. Diagnosed PCOS 3 Years ago, had 3 IUI's with Metformin & Clomid all failed. Husband has low Count & poor mobility etc, was recommended ICSI but too scared that it will still fail. Still trying the natural way, going to give it 6 mnths then decide on Ivf option. Have been DTD every other day for the low count etc, AF due tomorrow getting the usual feelings feeling down today and exhausted with hoping for good news that never seems to come. Hope this time your one of the lucky ones.
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> hi RON&REG.....so sorry to hear your iui's failed.....are you allowed more attempts??? hope u dont mind me asking what the procedure is for this? i know they use the catheter to put the sperm inside ur uterus but how do they know when to do it? does the motility have to be normal for this? my husband has just got his 2nd sperm test results back...was 17million, now 21 million, was i think 40% motility now 60% is that good???
> 
> Wea re seeing our specialist next thurs...due on the day b4 so im hoping i wont even need to see her but i bet i do...with every mth that passes i just cant imagine ever being preg again :( We have to try & stay positive tho...you never know your AF may not show tomorrow..or at all !! :) my fingers are crossed 4 u....u have been through so much & you deserve to be pregnant now xxxClick to expand...

Hi Dancingkaty1
Thanks so much for replying and the cross fingers, your recent sperm test is much better than my husbands was. With the IUI's they put me on Metformin, and clomid from day 5-9 then I havd to have various blood tests and scan's and a hormone injection the night before I was due to OV, then the sperm is put in via the catheter the following day. The sperm is treated before it goes in to make sure it is the most healthy best motility etc that are used and not the poor ones.
I hope you are lucky next week too, but if not at least the specialist can help you to try different options and hopefully you will get lucky, look forward to hearing how it goes.

Good luck
xxxx


----------



## greydawn

hi i am almost 35. tried all last year to fall pregnant. took a break this year after my mother died. i dont have my period without assistance. what advantage does metformin give you. i had a laparoscopy last november. dr found my ovaries having thick covering so he burnt holes in them. was this a mistake. with clomid my follicles dont get large enough to ovulate . is there any other medications out there. i am from darkest africa lol so not up to date with latest.


----------



## mrskcbrown

greydawn said:


> hi i am almost 35. tried all last year to fall pregnant. took a break this year after my mother died. i dont have my period without assistance. what advantage does metformin give you. i had a laparoscopy last november. dr found my ovaries having thick covering so he burnt holes in them. was this a mistake. with clomid my follicles dont get large enough to ovulate . is there any other medications out there. i am from darkest africa lol so not up to date with latest.

_what advantage does metformin give you_ Metformin helps to sensitize your ovaries and make you ovulate and have AF without using provera or prometrium. I am currently on metformin and clomid which increases the chances of getting a BFP. Ask your DR is it for you?


----------



## puppymom32

I have PCOS as well just minus the long cycles. My name is Amy I am 32 DH is 34. We have been trying for our first for a long time. I ovulate but my follicles are just really small and alot of them. I was on clomid at first for 9 cycles and it didnt work so dr put me on Met and clomid and now just taking the Met. I too am supposed to take 4 but only take 2 some days 3 as the side effects are so bad. I was diagnoised with PCOS over a year ago with a scan. I still have very regular cycles. A little bit of hair in unsual places. Wasnt over weight but am now. Was hoping the Met would help with that but so far not really. I have had 2 ectopics the last one in April which they removed my R tube. I was thinkin about asking to go back on the clomid to just hoping it may help me produce a healthy egg on my good side each month. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Kiki2007

Hey, my name is Nikki and I'm 28... I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 22 and have been trying to conceive for almost 5 years total. We just recently started trying again after almost a 2 year break thanks to the Army and a deployment! I had a bad reaction to Metformin about 3 years ago so the RE I am seeing right now has has me on actos for the past 2 months. Is anyone familiar with actos? I've done some research on it and found the blind test information but havent been able to find anyone who has personal experience taking it. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## RON&REG

Hi all,

More bad news AF came on Saturday, 2 days late, I was hoping so much it would be good news even thought about doing a test, but that was not to be. Then to make matters worse, my sister inlaw announced her good news, I am happy for them but absolutely gutted, I just wanted to run away, got home and my husband and I just broke down in tears. 
I am taking 2x 850mg Metformin & 200mg Clomid at the moment, will start another month of Clomid on day 5 Wednesday and keep my fingers crossed for another month.
I have been going to the gym regularly, but now decided to follow the PCOS diet for weight loss, trying to loose the 1 stone I am over weight, get as healthy as possible.
Im not getting any younger, at 37 I dont have long left, If this doesnt work I am going to have to try IVF.
Anyone had any luck using Alli to loose weight?
xxx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

I am so sorry that ur AF came.....sending big hugs & lots of luck for next cycle xx


----------



## HoneyWright

So sorry to hear about AF hun, and about your sister in law. My Sister in Law is trying and although I will be happy for her when it happens I also dread having to hear about it. It does get easier hun, I have several friends small babies in my life now and I do love having them about.

Sorry havent been around much ladies have been out of the country and I am now ill and stuck in bed. AF finally started late last week after about 2 weeks of spotting, and it was really heavy which after 2 months without AF is to be expected. So I suppose I am officially trying again:dohh:

I hope you are all OK.

Sarah


----------



## Dancingkaty1

good to see u back on here honeywright ( obviously would rather u have a BFP & not ttc reason tho!!!) Shame about ur AF but at least like you say you can start ttc again....im due on this wed, have some lower back pain so im guessing im going to come on :( seeing specialist thurs & really going to put my foot down as want clomid & iui!!!! xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Good for you hun, you make sure you get what you want.

I am going to give it till after christmas then go to my Dr for a private referal. I have a friend in scotland who is going private for IUI and its £900, I know that is not cheap but its not quite £3k for IVF either. I hope to get private medical insurance through work next year as well so that might help cover it.

I stupidly just tried to cry the cold out of me by watching beaches, it didnt work:cry:


----------



## greydawn

hello . name is elaine . i am 34 and have known since my late teens that i have PCOS. i was ttc last year. had a break for a year and now have no partner.:nope: i see many are on metformin . i was only on one but see that others were ment to take 4 . what are the mg of your tablets.
i asked from one sperm bank in sa if they would ship the sperm to me but they said they dont do that yet i see overseas this is done . does anyone know an sa sperm bank that will ship the sperm. 
i have just started low GI diet as i have put on lots of weight which is very bad. why do i crave bread.
i do not have any periods without meds. hope that met will help as i c that it has others. 
i am almost 35 . do you think that i must give up trying
thanks
elaine


----------



## cherry22

Hi all, just wanted to know most people on here are taking some form of medication! i have never been offerd eny thing in the last 3 years of ttc! do you ladys think that, thats okay? do you think i sud be asking for it? iv been pregnant 3 times sadly all ended in mc though! eny advice would be much appreciated! x :flower:


----------



## HoneyWright

cherry22 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to know most people on here are taking some form of medication! i have never been offerd eny thing in the last 3 years of ttc! do you ladys think that, thats okay? do you think i sud be asking for it? iv been pregnant 3 times sadly all ended in mc though! eny advice would be much appreciated! x :flower:

Hi Cherry

Welcome to the thread, and sorry you needed to join us.

I have been trying for 2 1/2 years and was given metformin last christmas after begging my FS who said it wouldnt work but couldnt do any harm. It does seem with some GPs and FS if you have PCOS you really need to push for any kind of help. The only tests I have ever had were a few blood tests, they refuse to do anything further for me. This is why I am looking into going private.

I am surprised that you are not being given any further tests due to your MC though?

We are here if you need to chat, and I would advise that you get tough with your GP.

Sarah


----------



## michie291108

Hi there, i've just turned 29, and i'm ttc, i'm not too sure if i have pcos or just had very slight pco, i was told so many things earlier on in my teens but the only issue i have is facial hair on my chin area, but apart from that i am a 28/29 day girl, regular as clock work, i'm off to the docs tomorrow to once and for all get one story instead of conflicting ones. i have started using agnus castus and taking other supplements as i have a gut feeling, (because i have facial hair) that even though i have periods, i may not be ovulating, hence why i am off to the docs, to ask them to send me for some bloods and check my levels. was told my ovaries were slightly Polycystic 1998. i'm also doing my bbt, and have noticed EWCM, in abundance, my only thought is the AC but they say its a slow working herb so not sure. anyone use AC? 

M x


----------



## michie291108

cherry22 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to know most people on here are taking some form of medication! i have never been offerd eny thing in the last 3 years of ttc! do you ladys think that, thats okay? do you think i sud be asking for it? iv been pregnant 3 times sadly all ended in mc though! eny advice would be much appreciated! x :flower:




Some doctors though think that because you have managed to get pregnant that it will happen eventually ( Like it will stick) its clear that you need some assistance and that they can at least investigate your issue. My sister just lost her 2nd baby at 15 weeks though i think that she is not producing certain hormones to make it stick, have they offered any help at all???? did you ever have any meds? if you are not in need of meds but some assistance to make your little bean stick then i think you should definitely investigate or run some tests, do they think its nice for you to keep going through this emotional stress? i'm currently taking Agns Castus for now, not sure if i o or not, even though i am as regular as the bad english weather, i have read that even though you have a period does not mean that you ovulate.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok so going on 6th month of TTC, and about 3 and half months since I found out I have PCOS. So the calculators all say that I am in my "fertile" period in 2 days and ovulate in 7,8,9 days. Its so confusing because with clomid I hear that you ovulate 5-10 from last pill. So today would be my 5th day and counting. I have used an OPK for the last 2 days but of course no  face yet! Anyone use an OPK and actually get a smiley face with having PCOS? My DR says that you can get false one with PCOS but yet she told me to buy it and use it?? So I figure if we BD at least every other night from today till next monday we should be good. My cycles are somewhere around 33 days. I just dont want to miss it!!!!!!!!!! This is all so confusing.

Im thinking we should just BD every other day until my next cycle comes just to be sure?? DH wants a baby badly too so he is more than willing, LOL.

Ok sorry to ramble on.........


----------



## cherry22

Thanks ladies! :flower: I cant understand why the docs are very un helpful when it comes to pcos! its so common now! :growlmad: Iv never taken meds at all! i was on agnus castus but wasnt consistant with it, so i cant say it helped me to get a BFP. :rolleyes: also after my last MC i found out that im also O- :hissy: so iv been tested because of my 3 MC's and im not sure what he has tested me for, i think its to see if i have built up anti-bodies against the babies and hormones. me and my OH have also had the genes tested to see if we have normal chromozones, im not sure what els, i had lots of blood taken. i get the results november 12th! hopefully they will have answers but i have a feeling they are just going to say nothing has come back and that i just have to keep getting BFPs and maybe losing them over and over! :cry: its the most depressing, annoying, frustrating thing EVER i try every day to keep strong but its hard when everyone around you has a huge bump, im just reminded everyday that my bump is'nt there and it should be! :sad2: i thought the docs only gave you metaformin if your over weight and cant loose it! and clomid to make you ovulate! i dnt know what tey would give me if my hormones are the problem? 

i really hope the next bean sticks!!

:hugs:


thanks again ladies! 

sam, aka (cherry)


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Just thought I'd drop by and say hi. I have PCOS and am on Metformin. It was what finally made the difference after years of trying when we finally conceived our daughter. Fortunately that made it much easier to get it this time and I've been on it for three months. We're using a known sperm donor and had our first insem for number two this weekend.

I never thought it would happen for me, it just seemed like such an uphill battle to get my body to work, but it got there in the end - with the max dose of met I should add. I went straight onto that dose this time and was ovulating within two months.

Don't give up hope ladies, it can and does happen. Now I'm just hoping that lightening will strike in the same place twice...

Gina. x


----------



## Jake_1

Hi girls, I hve poly cystic ovaries and am bing tested for the syndrome, but was wondering if any of you have used opks while TTC. I used one for the first time today and it was definite positive - on cd8 when my cycle normally ranges from 34 - 50 days. Did any of you experience consistently positive readings?

Thanks


----------



## mrskcbrown

greydawn said:


> hello . name is elaine . i am 34 and have known since my late teens that i have PCOS. i was ttc last year. had a break for a year and now have no partner.:nope: i see many are on metformin . i was only on one but see that others were ment to take 4 . what are the mg of your tablets.
> i asked from one sperm bank in sa if they would ship the sperm to me but they said they dont do that yet i see overseas this is done . does anyone know an sa sperm bank that will ship the sperm.
> i have just started low GI diet as i have put on lots of weight which is very bad. why do i crave bread.
> i do not have any periods without meds. hope that met will help as i c that it has others.
> i am almost 35 . do you think that i must give up trying
> thanks
> elaine

I take metformin extended release. 2 tabs at night and 1 in the morning for a total of 2250mgs along with clomid. It has regulated my cycle for the past 2 months! No dont give up trying just ask your dr to up your dosage because i hear you need to take anywhere from 2-4 pills daily.


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, Can I join?
I'm 28 (married in June) ttc for nearly 7 months. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 15 so can't remember the details. I've been to see my doctor as my cycles are all over the place since coming of bcp. My last cycle was 58 days, I'm now day 53 ish of this cycle. At the start of my cycle my doctor said I should have 21 day bloods, but this means I have to wait for AF to show, when she decides to make an appearance. Is there anything you ladies could recommend that I should do or be asking my doctor?
Thank you


----------



## beauty

Hey ladies

My periods sound like yours around cd35 to cd60 at the moment.. i been ttc now for 15months with only 11 periods so far :(

I never knew had pcos until i stopped bc last year to ttc and it was told i had it with an ultrasound and blood test!!

I had a hsg 2 weeks ago test all clear and back at the gyno next week to find out next step!! Hoping to run clomid and metroforim together so my cycles can get into a regular pattern which will hopfully help me get that BFP!!

My doctor wouldnt give me any treatment he referred me to the gyno straight away and she started running her tests, its a long process but it might be worth explaining to your doctor you have pcos and how your periods are irregular and they may well refer you straight to the gyno!!

I know some doctors dont like giving out clomid or metroforim and like referring you to the specialist who deals in them areas.. i personally think its best to be referred as there more understanding in all pcos areas then doctors!!

Hope you get some answers and some help to help with your cycles huni, i know how annoying long cycles can be!!
xx


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you, I'm new to the doctors surgery so I told him that my old doctor said she'd look at Clomid when we ttc. He just said he wanted to do the 21 day bloods first to see what was happening. I told him that with my cycles being long I might not have ovulated by then or if I do at all. I guess I have to wait for AF and then bloods in 21 days. It doesn't help when you have long cycles and you read into every symptom. I'm putting my symptoms down to flu or sickness though


----------



## beauty

I did 3 cd21 blood tests guessing when AF was due as cycles so irregular all taken wrong time then he said right we need to refer you and he did!!

Good luck huni, sometimes you need to push to be referred i didnt have to but my GP did say he wouldnt give my clomid or metroformin until gyno confirmed i had pcos and helped me first.. i know some doctors work different..

Hope your appointments go well huni xx


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi ladies. I am officially joining you, having been diagnosed on the basis of physical evidence and blood tests on Monday - I have my transvag scan this coming monday too.

I have been ttc since May but it took 3 years nearly with my little boy and when I started temping every cycle it became painfully clear that I am not ovulating regularly and I am often skipping periods. I have the weight around my waist, excess hair, acne, depression, thinning hair on the top of my head.... frankly I'm surprised I didnt cotton on sooner!

So I saw the consultant on monday and I have to go for day21 bloods and HSG as well as the scan and I have an appt to go back and see him in March. However I am not pleased at spending the next 5 months in limbo so am off to the GP tomorrow to try and scrounge some metformin from him.


----------



## DragonMummy

oh and Jake+1 - my CBFM is on high for most of my cycle with no peaks so pretty much the same thing. Stupid hormones...


----------



## mrskcbrown

DragonMummy said:


> Hi ladies. I am officially joining you, having been diagnosed on the basis of physical evidence and blood tests on Monday - I have my transvag scan this coming monday too.
> 
> I have been ttc since May but it took 3 years nearly with my little boy and when I started temping every cycle it became painfully clear that I am not ovulating regularly and I am often skipping periods. I have the weight around my waist, excess hair, acne, depression, thinning hair on the top of my head.... frankly I'm surprised I didnt cotton on sooner!
> 
> So I saw the consultant on monday and I have to go for day21 bloods and HSG as well as the scan and I have an appt to go back and see him in March. However I am not pleased at spending the next 5 months in limbo so am off to the GP tomorrow to try and scrounge some metformin from him.

Why is your dr making you wait 5 months, if you dont mind me asking you? I took the tests and transvaginal exam in july and in august i was given all the meds. I take metformin 2250 a day and 150mgs of clomid. Just wondering and I hope you can get some met from your GP! Baby dust!


----------



## beauty

I had my scan in June i think which showed pcos, and my gyno couldnt fit me in for my HSG until 2 weeks ago so i have been stuck in limbo too, wouldnt give me any meds until HSG done!!

VERY annoying, i know some doctors work different and may well give you meds before any hsg but my gyno refused and said there isnt a point in wasting med if my tubes are blocked!! Luckly they arent blocked and i am back next week to arrange what med are to be given all in all this has taken since June (5 months) very annoying just waiting around especially when periods are all over!!

However hoping next week will be the next step and i can get some help with cycles and ovulation.. I know its annoying but try to keep with it huni..

xxxx


----------



## fuzzylu

Hi Guys

can i join your club please?

i have always had irregulr heavy cycles and struggle to keep my weight under control but dont seam to have any other symptoms other than no :bfp: after trying for a long time. pcos was comfirmed at the end of september started on metformin. Havent noticed the metformin doing much good with my cycle, in fact im on cd 45 never had a cycle this long before. has anyone else had this happen? feeling a bit rubbish today.....

fuzzylu
xxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

fuzzylu said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> can i join your club please?
> 
> i have always had irregulr heavy cycles and struggle to keep my weight under control but dont seam to have any other symptoms other than no :bfp: after trying for a long time. pcos was comfirmed at the end of september started on metformin. Havent noticed the metformin doing much good with my cycle, in fact im on cd 45 never had a cycle this long before. has anyone else had this happen? feeling a bit rubbish today.....
> 
> fuzzylu
> xxxxx

I too am on metformin. It actually worked for me the first month. I had a cycle in september and this october. I use it in combination with clomid 150mgs. I hear for some it can take 2-3 months before it gets through your system. What dosage are you on? Are you taking clomid with it?:shrug:
Baby dust to you and yours!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. Just saying hello. I am in the 2WW and about 5-6dpo and boy am I losing hope! I started this cycle so positive but as I get closer to AF, Im losing hope.:nope::nope: This is all too hard. DH is hopeful and also says well if it doesnt happen this month, then this is what Im going to do next month, LOL. He's already planning! I will be heartbroken as Im sure we all are or we wouldnt be here posting and trying to get BFPs. Maybe Im just having a moment. I just think if I am BFP wouldnt I feel a little of something now??? Im not a symptom spotter usually but for some reason this cycle, I am looking for anything. :dohh::dohh:I just need to relax and just let it be right?:dust::dust:to all!


----------



## fuzzylu

Thanks,not on clomid just 500mg of metformin twice a day, im probably just being impatient, wanting something to happen right now.

good luck in ur 2ww.

xxx


----------



## greydawn

hi. im 34 and have known for many years that i have pcos. never get my period unless on meds. have finally asked my dr to put me on metformin. was on 500mg twice daily last year. was making me get sick in the morning. stupid me i stopped it. thankfully dr put me on it again but now dr only put me on 850mg daily. should i ask him to increase it. have decided to try get my periods sorted before i try for bby again. thanks


----------



## justmarried24

Hi girls.....I was wondering if you could help me. 
What are the signs / symptoms of PCOS? I have had lots of pos OPK tests, even tho I thought I ov'd last week!?!?!?! So I am mega confused and now been reading up about PCOS and false positive OPKs are a sign of PCOS....does anyone have any advice!
Hugs and thanks in advance
xxxx


----------



## HoneyWright

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies. Just saying hello. I am in the 2WW and about 5-6dpo and boy am I losing hope! I started this cycle so positive but as I get closer to AF, Im losing hope.:nope::nope: This is all too hard. DH is hopeful and also says well if it doesnt happen this month, then this is what Im going to do next month, LOL. He's already planning! I will be heartbroken as Im sure we all are or we wouldnt be here posting and trying to get BFPs. Maybe Im just having a moment. I just think if I am BFP wouldnt I feel a little of something now??? Im not a symptom spotter usually but for some reason this cycle, I am looking for anything. :dohh::dohh:I just need to relax and just let it be right?:dust::dust:to all!

So sorry you are feeling down hun, your dpo is really too early for symptoms so dont dispair, I have a friend who is 7 weeks preganant and she has had no symptoms so dont worry. 2WW is always hard and especially as you are on meds to help i think that does put extra pressure on you.

Hope you feel better soon, rant as much as you need on here xxx:hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

justmarried24 said:


> Hi girls.....I was wondering if you could help me.
> What are the signs / symptoms of PCOS? I have had lots of pos OPK tests, even tho I thought I ov'd last week!?!?!?! So I am mega confused and now been reading up about PCOS and false positive OPKs are a sign of PCOS....does anyone have any advice!
> Hugs and thanks in advance
> xxxx

Hi Hun

Its not really a false positive with pcos but that hormone is usually high in pcos so the test doesnt always help us.

Symptoms for pcos, irregular and long cycles, weight gain, mainly round your stomach, hair growth on face, acne, depression.

You should ask your gp for 21 day bloods to see if you are ovulating.

Sarah


----------



## HoneyWright

greydawn said:


> hi. im 34 and have known for many years that i have pcos. never get my period unless on meds. have finally asked my dr to put me on metformin. was on 500mg twice daily last year. was making me get sick in the morning. stupid me i stopped it. thankfully dr put me on it again but now dr only put me on 850mg daily. should i ask him to increase it. have decided to try get my periods sorted before i try for bby again. thanks

Hi

As it made you sick last time maybe increasing the dose gradually will be good for you? Although i was given a 1500g straight away it actually took me a month to get to that dosage.

Good luck
Sarah


----------



## RNARN

Oooo, ooooo Can I join too?!? I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2005. Dh and I have been trying for a year now. I am on Clomid 100mg this cycle and metformin. I'm hoping this. makes me Ov! So far met has not helped me but I'm hoping that changes with the longer I'm on it.


----------



## beauty

My appointment this week girls hoping to get some metroformin and clomid to help with cycles there soooooooooo long!!
Anyone know any ideas what might be best dosage to start on metroformin????
xxxxx


----------



## Iwntbubba4

Hi im on Diabex XR (metformin) and im on 2000mg a day but thats the highest you can go i think, maybe start at 1000mg a day and see how it goes and if there are no side affects then you can up the dose and see what happens good luck.


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, well this cycle is 58 days so far and no AF. I've totally ruled BFP out after several tests. I think I'm going to phone my doctor to try and get to see him. I can't have my 21 day bloods to AF shows, I need to do something and get the ball rolling some how


----------



## beauty

My AF showed on cd64 this cycle huni, i would ring doctor and ask to go in and once you get to see him asked to be referred to a specialist as having cycles that length is not normal huni.. Plus it gets the ball rolling sooner for u
xx


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Hun

Your Dr should be able to give you something to bring on AF so you can get your bloods done.

Sarah


----------



## ACLIO

The problem I have it's 2-3 weeks wait for an appointment. It's ridiculous. I had some sharp stabbing the other day on my left hand side so I'm wondering if that's AF on her way. Apart from that there's no sign what so ever


----------



## greydawn

hi there. please explain what test is done on day 21. since i was born i never had af without the aid of meds. overal was the drug of choice for my dr. i can count on both my hands the number of af i have had. never had 2 cycles in a row. think my pcos is bad as everyone here at least gets their cycle. feeling disheartend


----------



## HoneyWright

greydawn said:


> hi there. please explain what test is done on day 21. since i was born i never had af without the aid of meds. overal was the drug of choice for my dr. i can count on both my hands the number of af i have had. never had 2 cycles in a row. think my pcos is bad as everyone here at least gets their cycle. feeling disheartend

HUn im sorry to hear you are feeling down, i promise you are not alone. 

2 things,
1. if you are TTC your doc really should be giving you something to help you get a cycle rather than just bring on AF, you dont want AF you want to ovulate. The meds I know of are metformin which should bring on a normal cycle and therefore help you ovulate, although its very much down to your body to actually do it, and clomid which tricks your body into ovulating.

2. 21 day bloods is to see if you are ovulating (and they check for other hormone levels), its day 21 as in a normal cycle this would be the latest it would usually happen.

Hope this helps, and chat away if you need to rant are upset or have questions.

Sarah


----------



## DragonMummy

I've just started metformin - I'm on 500mg a day to start with. xxx


----------



## Sushai

I hope its not too late to join the pcos club?

Im on metformin, taking 3, 500mg tablets daily. I was given provera to bring on AF so that I can start clomid as Im not ovulating :( Happy to say that the provera worked, af has arrived today and will start clomid tomorrow.


----------



## HoneyWright

Sushai said:


> I hope its not too late to join the pcos club?
> 
> Im on metformin, taking 3, 500mg tablets daily. I was given provera to bring on AF so that I can start clomid as Im not ovulating :( Happy to say that the provera worked, af has arrived today and will start clomid tomorrow.

:happydance::happydance: great news on AF, bring on the clomid!! Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sushai

Im starting the clomid today. I'll be taking it at midday coz the instructions say to take it at the same time everyday and midday is easy for me to remember. Im really hoping I dont get any side effects.


----------



## HoneyWright

Sushai said:


> Im starting the clomid today. I'll be taking it at midday coz the instructions say to take it at the same time everyday and midday is easy for me to remember. Im really hoping I dont get any side effects.

Goodluck hun, I have heard that taking at night is a good idea so you can sleep through any side effects.


----------



## emilyjean

Hi! I'm joining the club, woot! I was diagnosed 6 months ago, I've been TTC for 4 months. I'm not on any meds yet, because I'm trying the natural route for awhile, but I'm making an appt. for this month. Before being diagnosed, I went anywhere from 2-4 months without a period, and somehow I'm having one monthly now, though I don't know for sure if I'm ovulating. 

I was curious, what is the price of the medications? I have insurance, but I don't know if it'll cover clomid or the others, so I wanted to know what the normal price of them is. 

I'm wishing everyone here good luck with getting their BFP!


----------



## Eskimobabys

OH YAY a PCOS forum! i love this site! ok so i found out in june '09 i had PCOS im going to new OBGYN friday 13th to dicuss my "fertility options" but i hope everythings kool down there my old OBGYN was very vaue about sometings so im hopeing this new one speaks clearly! LOL but i would like to know if anyone has gained alot of weight? i've gain 20lbs! :( im so sad i was thinking about doing a crash diet to lose the weight (im THAT desperate) but i need to stay healthly if i want a baby any tips? Thanks!


----------



## Sushai

Eskimobabys said:


> OH YAY a PCOS forum! i love this site! ok so i found out in june '09 i had PCOS im going to new OBGYN friday 13th to dicuss my "fertility options" but i hope everythings kool down there my old OBGYN was very vaue about sometings so im hopeing this new one speaks clearly! LOL but i would like to know if anyone has gained alot of weight? i've gain 20lbs! :( im so sad i was thinking about doing a crash diet to lose the weight (im THAT desperate) but i need to stay healthly if i want a baby any tips? Thanks!

A few years back I was put on Met and lost weight and maintained a healthy weight. I stopped the met and put on plenty weight. Im back on met and hopefully that will help me lose the weight once again. Also 'trying' to exercise and have a balanced diet. 

Dont crash diet, try to slowly cut out the bad stuff and increase fruits and vegies and plenty of water. It aint easy to cut out junk, its very hard for me so I do snack. I've been trying to lose weight for 2 weeks and have lost a total of almost 11lbs.

Good Luck!


----------



## Eskimobabys

A few years back I was put on Met and lost weight and maintained a healthy weight. I stopped the met and put on plenty weight. Im back on met and hopefully that will help me lose the weight once again. Also 'trying' to exercise and have a balanced diet. 

Dont crash diet, try to slowly cut out the bad stuff and increase fruits and vegies and plenty of water. It aint easy to cut out junk, its very hard for me so I do snack. I've been trying to lose weight for 2 weeks and have lost a total of almost 11lbs.

Good Luck![/QUOTE]

THANK YOU!! i'll try that!


----------



## Kiki2007

Is anyone familiar with using soy protein for pcos? I had read somewhere that you could use it on cycle days 5-9 like clomid and it would work very similar.... my dr has put me on hold for atleast 3 months... according to her I am too fat to have a healthy pregnancy and prescribed me the Nuva Ring.... any advice would be helpful! thnx!


----------



## emilyjean

What is considered to heavy to have a healthy pregnancy? At least by medical standards? I know there are many overweight women that have healthy babies and pregnancy's. I'm overweight, but I don't know if I'm considered TOO overweight. 

My problem is that I have hypothyroidism as well as PCOS, the combination makes it very hard for me to lose weight. If I had to have a thyroid problem, why couldn't it be hyper? I'd be skinny as a rail! lol


----------



## Kiki2007

emilyjean said:


> What is considered to heavy to have a healthy pregnancy? At least by medical standards? I know there are many overweight women that have healthy babies and pregnancy's. I'm overweight, but I don't know if I'm considered TOO overweight.
> 
> My problem is that I have hypothyroidism as well as PCOS, the combination makes it very hard for me to lose weight. If I had to have a thyroid problem, why couldn't it be hyper? I'd be skinny as a rail! lol

I dunno what is considered to heavy by medical standards but according to my dr, I am... I'm 5'4 and 218 and weight is fairly well distributed.... she expressed all her concerns about preeclampsia and gesational diabetes and pre term birth and blahblahblah and said it is ALL contributed to being over weight... so my conclusion, some drs are either overly paranoid or just plain ignorant! Or maybe I'm just pissed! My sister is 5'4 and was around 250 with all 3 pregnancies... concieved naturally and had full term healthy pregnancies... So in my opinion, excess weight will only aggrevate PCOS and make it harder to concieve rather than pose a direct risk to a pregnancy. This is the conclusion I have come to based on research, I also have PCOS. Not sure if this was much help, but best of luck!


----------



## emilyjean

That was a great help. I guess I was just shocked to know that doctors can tell you whether or not they think you should get pregnant based on weight. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Kiki2007

emilyjean said:


> That was a great help. I guess I was just shocked to know that doctors can tell you whether or not they think you should get pregnant based on weight.
> 
> Best of luck to you!

from what I understand, and my own personal experiences, most drs don't have the same approach my obgyn has. When I spoke to my RE about how my obgyn had treated me, he advised me to get a new dr and said she obviously doesn't understand PCOS... alot of drs will help someone with PCOS to get pregnant then after the birth will focus on treating symptoms. Some drs get so obsessed with treatment of symptoms, they don't take into consideration how it feels for the woman with PCOS desperately wanting a baby. So after my recent treatment, I will advise anyone in the future who is dealing with a dr like that, to find a new one who will consider her feelings and fertility as well as her overall health. Chances are that dr wouldn't give you the support and encouragement needed along the path to conception anyway!


----------



## emilyjean

Kiki2007 said:


> emilyjean said:
> 
> 
> That was a great help. I guess I was just shocked to know that doctors can tell you whether or not they think you should get pregnant based on weight.
> 
> Best of luck to you!
> 
> from what I understand, and my own personal experiences, most drs don't have the same approach my obgyn has. When I spoke to my RE about how my obgyn had treated me, he advised me to get a new dr and said she obviously doesn't understand PCOS... alot of drs will help someone with PCOS to get pregnant then after the birth will focus on treating symptoms. Some drs get so obsessed with treatment of symptoms, they don't take into consideration how it feels for the woman with PCOS desperately wanting a baby. So after my recent treatment, I will advise anyone in the future who is dealing with a dr like that, to find a new one who will consider her feelings and fertility as well as her overall health. Chances are that dr wouldn't give you the support and encouragement needed along the path to conception anyway!Click to expand...


That makes me feel 100 times better. PCOS and being heavy usually go hand in hand, both exacerbating each other. Are you looking for a new doc?


----------



## Kiki2007

emilyjean said:


> Kiki2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilyjean said:
> 
> 
> That was a great help. I guess I was just shocked to know that doctors can tell you whether or not they think you should get pregnant based on weight.
> 
> Best of luck to you!
> 
> from what I understand, and my own personal experiences, most drs don't have the same approach my obgyn has. When I spoke to my RE about how my obgyn had treated me, he advised me to get a new dr and said she obviously doesn't understand PCOS... alot of drs will help someone with PCOS to get pregnant then after the birth will focus on treating symptoms. Some drs get so obsessed with treatment of symptoms, they don't take into consideration how it feels for the woman with PCOS desperately wanting a baby. So after my recent treatment, I will advise anyone in the future who is dealing with a dr like that, to find a new one who will consider her feelings and fertility as well as her overall health. Chances are that dr wouldn't give you the support and encouragement needed along the path to conception anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes me feel 100 times better. PCOS and being heavy usually go hand in hand, both exacerbating each other. Are you looking for a new doc?Click to expand...

Actually, I'm stuck with the dr's I have for now. Hubby is in the army and my insurence requires referrals, so I would have to go back to PCM for a referral to another dr and they might send me to Tuscan which is about an hour away. So Imma stick it out but do my own thing at the same time. I'm not due to see the mean Dr again until Dec and my RE is understanding and sympathetic and more than willing to help after I am on the Actos for a lil longer. But if nothing by early 2010 and shes still not willing to help me, then I will def request a new dr.


----------



## emilyjean

Awww, that's too bad, but even a mean doctor is better than no doctor, I suppose.


----------



## DragonMummy

My doc is gently encouraging me to lose weight because it should actually help me conceive but he's not being all regimented about it. He can see I'm losing and hopefully once I get my metformin dosage right it should help me shift it a bit more. I'm quite prepared to do anything it takes to get pregnant so if it means eating less then I'll do it. Most of the time....


----------



## DragonMummy

emilyjean said:


> What is considered to heavy to have a healthy pregnancy? At least by medical standards? I know there are many overweight women that have healthy babies and pregnancy's. I'm overweight, but I don't know if I'm considered TOO overweight.
> 
> My problem is that I have hypothyroidism as well as PCOS, the combination makes it very hard for me to lose weight. If I had to have a thyroid problem, why couldn't it be hyper? I'd be skinny as a rail! lol

well they like you to have a BMI of under 25 (haha wouldn't we all!!!) but I think if you try for under 30 so youre not obese, just overweight in medical terms. And as long as they can see a real difference, like a couple of pounds a week coming off, then that pacifies them as well. Plus its not just to keep them happy, althought it is possible to conceive while overweight it's easier the closer you are to a healthy bmi. I've started a diet journal in the TTC journals if you want to join us? There's a small group of us doing it.


----------



## emilyjean

Thanks! I'll check that out!


----------



## Tinkerbell28

Hello - I'm Lara and I am new! I have had PCOS for years (diagnosed at 14) and although I did manage to conceive when I was 21, unfortunately I miscarried. Anyway, I am now newly married and we are trying to conceive (I am now 28). Due to the fact I have PCOS and I am having periods only once every 2 -3 months, my doctor has referred me to see a specialist to talk about clomid. I now understand though, that prior to being prescribed clomid, you have to have various other tests (depspite the fact I already know I have PCOS). Does anyone know what these tests are for? Are they for your tubes? All I have had so far is some bloods which apparently showed that I did ovulate on the month we did the bloods. This test was just done by my regular GP though. I am trying to read through all the posts so I am up to speed on your conversations, getting there x x x


----------



## Kiki2007

Tinkerbell28 said:


> Hello - I'm Lara and I am new! I have had PCOS for years (diagnosed at 14) and although I did manage to conceive when I was 21, unfortunately I miscarried. Anyway, I am now newly married and we are trying to conceive (I am now 28). Due to the fact I have PCOS and I am having periods only once every 2 -3 months, my doctor has referred me to see a specialist to talk about clomid. I now understand though, that prior to being prescribed clomid, you have to have various other tests (depspite the fact I already know I have PCOS). Does anyone know what these tests are for? Are they for your tubes? All I have had so far is some bloods which apparently showed that I did ovulate on the month we did the bloods. This test was just done by my regular GP though. I am trying to read through all the posts so I am up to speed on your conversations, getting there x x x

Welcome! Most likely it will just be routine testing like semenalysis, HSG (dye through tubes), ultrasound.... and of course full panel of bloodwork to check hormones and various other things. This is what my husband and I just recently went through and I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 22, am now 28. Its just the drs way of eliminating any other possibilities that could hinder conception or bring them to light so they can be dealt with.


----------



## Tinkerbell28

Thanks for this - yes, my husband has just been asked to do a sample.
One thing I am keen to find out is whether just because I got a positive ovulation surge result (with the sticks) whether that actually means that I ovulated an egg or not. My GP confused me about this.
So are you about to take clomid now then?


----------



## Kiki2007

Tinkerbell28 said:


> Thanks for this - yes, my husband has just been asked to do a sample.
> One thing I am keen to find out is whether just because I got a positive ovulation surge result (with the sticks) whether that actually means that I ovulated an egg or not. My GP confused me about this.
> So are you about to take clomid now then?

unfortunately, a positive OPK doesn't guarentee ovulation. your better off charting your temps as well as using the OPK's so you can see from both if ovulation happened. from what i have heard and read, some women with pcos have no success with opk's but their bbt charts show ovulation and sometimes sticks may show surge but chart says otherwise. 
and no, unfortunately, neither of my drs are starting me on clomid for atleast a couple months.


----------



## Tinkerbell28

Why wont they start you on clomid for a couple of months? 
My temp rose from 36.3 (normal waking body temp) to 36.6 the day after the ovulation stick tested positive, i then got very sore breasts 2 days later, does this sound like I ovulated?


----------



## Kiki2007

Tinkerbell28 said:


> Why wont they start you on clomid for a couple of months?
> My temp rose from 36.3 (normal waking body temp) to 36.6 the day after the ovulation stick tested positive, i then got very sore breasts 2 days later, does this sound like I ovulated?

sounds possible. are you charting online or just writing temps down?


----------



## Tinkerbell28

Well I have just been writing temperatures down. I dont know how to chart online???
Also, my cycle is 70 days long, so I'm not sure if that means I can still chart like 'normal' people x


----------



## Kiki2007

Tinkerbell28 said:


> Well I have just been writing temperatures down. I dont know how to chart online???
> Also, my cycle is 70 days long, so I'm not sure if that means I can still chart like 'normal' people x

check out fertilityfriend.com and regardless ur length of cycle you can still chart your temps.... FF will determine your coverlines and pinpoint ovulation when it happens also... its a really awesome site... you can use it for free or pay for it... either way works really good


----------



## greydawn

hi there . my doctor has put me on met 850mg . how long should i stay at this dose . i never get my period without assistance. wonder if this small dose will work.
i was on anti depressants but stopped them as i thought that it would not be good if i am ttc. but i am in a deep depression now . not sure what to do.:wacko:


----------



## emilyjean

greydawn said:


> hi there . my doctor has put me on met 850mg . how long should i stay at this dose . i never get my period without assistance. wonder if this small dose will work.
> i was on anti depressants but stopped them as i thought that it would not be good if i am ttc. but i am in a deep depression now . not sure what to do.:wacko:

My doctor said if the benefits of psychotherapy drugs outweigh the risks, that it's best to stay on them. I'm on Lamictal for bipolar, and the doctor said that since it's the safest mood stabilizer for pregnant women, I should be ok, and that depression during pregnancy isn't good for you OR the baby, especially with all the hormone changes. You might want to talk to your doctor about which anti-depressant would work the best for a pregnant women, with the least possible side effects on your baby.


----------



## fuzzylu

Well im on CD5 today and feeling really down. Been taking the metformin for 6 weeks now and have just finished my longest cycle yet which was 50 days. i have no idea when/if i even ovulated. how long do you have to take metformin for it to have an effect? i really hope this next cycle is shorter. all i want is a :bfp: sorry for the rant, just having an off day. 

xXXx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

hi ladies! i have PCOS i was told last thursday i had it from the scan i had. Me and OH are on a break from TTC cos we thought we would chill and enjoy eachother since we have had alot of stress this past year with 2 mc (1 was a MMC at 11weeks) I justed wanted to know weather any of you ladies are taking any vitamins for your pcos? i have started taking evening primrose oil tablets got told they are very good! xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi yes i satrted with the epo this mth too...heard it was good 4 if taking clomid hense why i started taking it....hoping i get my BFP this mth, will make the last 16 mths of ttc all worth it! x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi yes i started with the epo this mth too...heard it was good 4 if taking clomid hense why i started taking it....hoping i get my BFP this mth, will make the last 16 mths of ttc all worth it! x


----------



## My bump

Hi everyone xx

I havent posted since the beginning of this thread, but fancied giving an update.

I have been to the docs today as I have now being trying for 7 months with no luck and only 2 light periods in that time. I thought I must be ovulating every 3 months to have periods but the doctor thinks I may be having annovulutary cycles!!!

She has suggested we try some blood tests and an ultrasound scan as I was diagnosed 9 years ago and kind of need an update. I do have one child who is 2/12 and it took me 8 months to concieve her. I was about 3stone lighter then so my chances don't look too good. Im so grateful for her though, I must add, especially when I see how long some people are trying for! 

Anyway she said that we will get those results and take it from there......maybe start something to kick start ovulation as that may be what I need.

Does this mean she would want me to try clomid? If I have some help and get pregnant will that mean I have had fertility treatment, even if I only take it for one month and get pregnant after I stop taking it? Is it recorded on your maternity notes as having fertility treatment and are you a high risk pregnancy due to this?

I dont want to go down the route of fertility treatment just yet as I want to concieve naturally but if im not ovulating what choice do I have???

Sorry to waffle, I do that a lot, just wish I at least ovulated lol!!!

Hope everyone else is having some success, lot of luck and love

xxx


----------



## My bump

I know this may seem insensitive but I mean it in an inquisitve way. Does anyone feel like they are a failure as a women because they can't concieve? I do, even though I have one child! I think that is why I don't want to try fertility drugs but I know if I dont try them I won't be able to have anymore children.

Does clomid or any of the other drugs have any effect on the fetus? Do they test it etc whilst you are pregnant?

Also do they give you drugs for 1 month and then see if you ovulate that month and then stop the drugs and let you try and concieve naturally? I am so confused and upset!?!?!?!

Im sorry if I have offended anyone I don't mean to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Well today was the results of the blood tests and the scan. Well i defo have PCOS. i have now asked the GP 2 tests be for diabetes as i think i could have that to.
He also said i should be 9 stone that is the weight i should be for my height. i really do think i would look silly!
What sort of diet you ladies on? cos this is a big thing for me i need to lose weight.
i have got an appointment with a dietitian so i hope i get somewhere with that 1.
xx


----------



## beauty

What is your weight now Becci (or BMI if you dont want to disclose) are you over weight??

I am over weight for my height im only 5ft 2inc but i have been on one strict diet for about 5 months now and started exercising and lost about a stone nearly (13 lbs to be accruate) and that hasnt been easy!!

Since stoppin BC i find it so hard to loose the weight as i seemed to put on about a stone and half since stopping bc last yr however im not giving in just yet, as today i fitted in my work pants and i am soooooooooooo pleased!!

I havent really stuck to a diet, more like eating healthy and cutting out the junk, i think i needed to do a life change rather than some fad diet..

I am just short of 11stone now my target is 10.7lbs so i got just over 7lbs to go, hoping to be around 10.10lbs by xmas!!

I have got a pcos diet book which to be honest didnt find that good, to me i think its more common sense like eating your fruit and veg cutting out fizzy drinks, crisps, chocolate etc i think all that simple things make a difference.. 

My gyno said i am at a healthy weight that was when i was at 12.4lbs but i was prob about 2 stone over weight then so i am happy that i am loosing weight slowly..

I know i am not heavy but i swear that has why i have had odd cycles due to the extra stone and half i put on as when i stopped bc a while bak on a break my cycles were fine and when i stopped this time round my cycles for first few months were fine but then the weight creep on and thats when i noticed long cycles!!

I see it as if i shift the weight, gyno cant moan at me blaming weight for being an issue, and if i get to the weight i was when i first stopped bc and my periods are still irregular then i cant blame it on being over weight it will just be the pcos!!
xxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I got my bloods back today PCOS has defo been confirmed. The blood test showed I've not ovulated. I've got an appointment with the specialist on the 16th December. The doctor has given me a print out of the results but I don't understand them.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Well i'm 5ft 6 and i weigh 196 pounds (14 stone) i found i put the weight on aswell after coming off the pill to. i want to cut out the fat and fizzy drinks to. but i want something to help me with it! like what people eat etc.. and success stories like yours xx


----------



## beauty

My isnt really a success huni and i tried all diets etc and while on bc these diets worked so well but once stopping bc only diet that has worked is really cutting down on portion size as when OH cooks he gives me a massive plate full so i have stopped him doing that, not snacking on naughty treats, and bascially eating more fruit.. 

It might be worth reading that pcos diet book, i got mine off ebay for about £2, like i said it only read the simple things i knew but it did give you some ideas on eating plans and meals, only problem i am a veggie and its harder for me due to the meals were alot of meats and stuff!! 

Good luck huni 
xx


----------



## greydawn

hi there. i just started metformin 850mg at night a mth ago and glad to report that i got my period today. i did not believe it would work as i have never had period without taking meds first. now i must just c if i ovulate. what is the best method to do this . is temperature checking the best. i have no idea how long my cycle will be as have never had 2 in a row . so how wil i know what day i should expect to ovulate. all the best to all . happy today. where do i find the abbreviations. thanks


----------



## sherple

Hi all, i'm new to this so hellooooo! I was diagnosed in May this year and have been ttc ever since. My Dr told me to wait and see what happens before trying anything from her but i dont really know how long to wait. My periods are all over the place, i would say more brown spotting than anything else. I'm getting myself so upset every month that i can do nothing but sit and cry! My husband doesnt know what to do. I know its only been a few months really but argh its so frustrating! Anyone with any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## DragonMummy

cry to your doctor..... worked for me! my consultant wanted to leave me at hte mercy of nature til march but i cried to my gp and basically made him realise that i am not ovulating and lets face it, i'm not going to start ovulating by magic so he put me on metformin. best of luck to you xxx


----------



## Missus_L

Hiya all!

I was diagnosed with PCOS in May this year after 6 months of TTC. From then on my docs have prescricbed me with clomid and prevera to trigger AF when required. I have only done 1 cycle of 50mg clomid but this is now 2nd time round for me now and I am on 100mg clomid this month to see if that works (fingers crossed!!!) the FS doesn't hink it will though and is currently waiting for me to lose more weight to go down the IVF route (got about 2 stone to go to get to that point, already lost 3 1/2 stone so far).

Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## acbieri91904

Hi everyone!! I started Metformin 1500mg November 16 and Provera as well My last provera was last Monday then I started spotting Thursday which was 3 days later and now i'm just on my 4th day of spotting and im ready for my full flow it's gettin very aggrevating lol. I was diagnosed with Borderline PCOS and my gyno wants me to do a few months of clomid and if it doesn't work send me to a RE or FS I really hope the clomid works when I finally get my full flow i'm suppose to start 100mg day 3-7 I hope it works because I don't think my insurance will cover most fertility treatments. I hope I can make some good friends here and we all get our BFP's for Christmas it would be AWESOME


----------



## inactive1

Hi, Im Kim, 18 years Old....
2 Weeks Ago I Was Diagnoised Wif PCOS When i had a Scan as i have really bad abdominal pain when ovulating... Any one else get thiss? 
I Have a Nearly One Year Old :) Took Us Like 4 Months To Concieve, So Not Too Long.. Not Sure How Long Ive Had It. Im Focusing On Losing Weight As I Am Quite Heavy..

I Would Like Too Joinn You Lovely Ladies :) Me & My Partner Are Not Really Trying But Not Preventing Either. I Hate The Stress Of TTC. Does Anyone Kno Of Any Good Diets I Find It Really Hard To Lose Weight, And Then Give Up Hope :(

Thanks


----------



## greydawn

hi. glad to see that the site is up and running again. hope to hear how everyone is doing. take care


----------



## dpalsuli

Hi Everyone, 

I'm a little nervous to post as I have never posted anything anywhere before, but feel I need some support. We have been trying for three years, with one chemical pregnancy, one tubal pregnancy and a lot of other months of not conceiving. In October of this year I was diagnosed with PCOS which was relieving to know that at least we are on the right track with getting help now. They started me on Metformin, and last month I used an ovulation kit and am now five days late. I took a pg test and it was negative this morning. Sometimes it is hard to keep the faith that this will happen for us, especially when it seems like some people sneeze and it happens. I am usually such a positive person, so this is so difficult for me to be so frustrated. It is sometimes difficult to talk to my friends because they all became pregnant quite easily and don't understand the frustrations that comes with the trying, waiting, and disappointments. I'm so happy to have found a positive and encouraging site. Thanks for all of your posts! It is so nice to have found others out there going through the same thing and seeing the support.


----------



## rdy2givup

Hi everyone. 
I was diagnosed with pcos about 10 yrs ago. I have been ttc for 2 yrs now. I dont have normal cycles and i do not ovulate. My dr isnt willing to help me until i get down to a ridiculous weight. After i reach that weight he said he'd consider giving me metformin. Why do i have to be the size of a supermodel just to achieve my dream?? Ive found alot of ladies on here that are in my same boat and having no luck, its wonderful to be able to talk to someone who knows what im going thru and dont just say oh well lose weight and all things are fixed.


----------



## kazzab25

Does any of you ladies no much about blood results and what the progesterone figure should be of you have ovulated??


----------



## Madgirl

If you ovulated your level should be above 10 if not medicated and above 15 if medicated. You can still ovulate and your number be lower but it would not be considered a strong ovulation.


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks I'm a bit confused because the result says on day 19-23 on a 28 day cycle concentrations 30 -80 consistent with a fertile cycle then across the page it says ( 30 - 80 ) 

But on My last test it's says the same but fs said I wasn't ovulating!!


----------

